# Outlook - Delegates - "Permissions" is grayed out



## BecBennett (Jun 3, 2007)

We're running Outlook 2002 on an exchange server, and we're trying to add some delegates to access a particular calender, however the permissions button is grayed out, so we can't add anyone.

Sorry, not sure what other info is needed. Any suggestions?

TIA

ETA - This is my work computer, so it's not on Vista it's XP.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey BecBennett,

Try setting the delegates for the account first, its the easiest way I've found to share calendars. Its usually under Tools > Options > Delegates, not sure about 2002, but should be there. You can set different permissions there. There should be a few different options... something like reviewer,editor... etc

You can also set permissions on the Exchange Server itself, if you have administrative rights.

Hope this helps,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, I might have misread that... haha. That is what you already tried. Hmm...

You can also set permissions by right clicking the folder and going to properties. Folder being Inbox etc. Just add the person you want to give permissions to.

Hope this helps,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## BecBennett (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll give that a go. Thanks


----------



## BecBennett (Jun 3, 2007)

No luck, while my computer has permissions when you try this 2nd option, the computer we're having trouble with doesn't.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmmm, odd. Do you have administrative rights on the server?


----------



## BecBennett (Jun 3, 2007)

Should, if I don't another lady here in the office who's also trying to get this to work will. How do you go about it on the server?


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey,

I'm not the best on it, but it should be:

Active Directory Users and Computers
Under your domain
Exchange users
Right click your user and goto properties
Exchange Advanced tab
Mailbox Rights

It should be fairly straightforward from there = P.

You may have to go back and set permissions from the account itself, but I am not sure.

Thats all I got haha, anyone else know what would prevent the Permissions from showing up?

Hope this helps,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------

